# How to Post and Resize your Photos with Photobucket Tutorial



## russphotobucket (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

This is Russ at Photobucket. I am part of our Community Outreach Team and my job is to make sure that your forum is the best it can be. I have noticed several posts asking how to use Photobucket to store and link images to this forum. I created this easy to follow tutorial as an up-to-date reference; I hope it is helpful.

Most forums require you to link to images that are stored somewhere else on the web. This "somewhere else" is where Photobucket comes in. Photobucket is a site that will host your images for free, and allow you to grab the image's linking information with just one click. It's that easy.

*Step number one:* Open your Photobucket account or register for a free Photobucket account here.

*Step number two:* Upload your photos to your new Photobucket account.

*Step number three:* Post your photo into a forum thread. There are two ways to do this, and with Photobucket, they only require one click apiece.

The first way is to use the "Insert Photo" button in the toolbar when you create a new thread or response. 
First, find the photo on Photobucket in a new tab or window, locate the "Links to share this photo" box to the right of the image, and simply click on the bottom option, labeled "Direct". Photobucket automatically copies the code for you, so there's no need to right click and select copy from a menu. 
Next, open a new thread or response in the forum and click on the Insert Image button. A new dialogue box will appear asking you to enter the URL address for the photo. Simply paste the info you grabbed from Photobucket into the dialogue box and you're done. Easy. 


The other way to post a photo is to skip the Insert Photo button and just use the BBCode, or IMG Code. Find the photo on Photobucket that you want to link to. Then, in the "Links to share this photo" box to the right of the photo, simply click on the third option from the top, labeled "IMG". This is already written in the BBCode your forum requires, so just paste it right into the text of the thread you are creating, and presto!


Some of you have also been asking about resizing your images. You can resize your photos before you upload them to Photobucket, or you can do it right from your Library.
1. Select "Edit" from the top menu, then click the photo you want to resize. Additionally, from your Library view you can hover over the thumbnail of the photo you want till the gear icon appears. Click the gear and select "Edit" from the drop down menu.
2. Click the "Resize" button
3. Make sure the lock icon is selected to constrain proportions and enter the new height or width you want and click "Apply"
4. The next screen will ask you to save. Below the save button is a box labeled "Replace Original". If you leave this box empty, a duplicate will be created in the new size and will need to be renamed. If you check this box, the original will be replaced by the newly resized image.


I hope that helps. If you have any questions or feedback on what would make your photo hosting experience better, please send it my way.

*RUSS*
Community Outreach
[email protected]


----------



## phdavenport (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there a way to copy more than one picture at a time in Photobucket and use the "Insert Image" button on a thread response to post all the pictures in the response? 

Thanks!


----------

